# Finale percussion notation



## bryla (May 23, 2018)

Can anyone help me with how to turn a 1-line percussion staff into rhythmic noteheads (similar to alt-shift-1 in Sibelius).

If I select the noteheads and change them to X noteheads via the Utilities menu, the noteheads dissappear.

I've tried editing the notation style via the ScoreManager but can't figure out how to do a 1-line only notation.


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2018)

bryla said:


> Can anyone help me with how to turn a 1-line percussion staff into rhythmic noteheads (similar to alt-shift-1 in Sibelius).
> 
> If I select the noteheads and change them to X noteheads via the Utilities menu, the noteheads dissappear.
> 
> I've tried editing the notation style via the ScoreManager but can't figure out how to do a 1-line only notation.


Use the staff tool (the one with the treble clef) then select the measures you want to turn into rhythmic notation, right click on them and choose the staff style "rhythmic notation" or something like that...


----------



## bryla (May 23, 2018)

Simple as that! Thank you, Rob


----------



## Rob (May 23, 2018)




----------

